# What do you think of this bull?



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

My brother was out helping some friends and saw this bull out in the middle of a field in the middle of the day. He has weak fronts and a weak back end on his one side. Would you shoot him on a LE hunt?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Im not into the weird antlered animals.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*bang*


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No hesitation


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't say that I'd pass him up.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dead. Bug chucker is an elitist. Are you a guide? ROR.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Take it that's an awesome bull


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool bull, great character! Be tough to pass


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think I would be able to pass him up.


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the character! I don't think I could pass


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would not hesitate to take him.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the all-mighty B&C score keeping you from shooting this bull?? That bull rocks! I'd thunder-d!ck that bull in a heartbeat!


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I think your crazy if you dont take that bull


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

The almighty "I think deformed $h!t looks stupid" is keeping me from shooting this bull. Sorry, no goofy elk for me.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't like deformed stuff just to like it. Especially in elk. A uniform 6x6 is all that and a bag of chips. I just think a 7 or 8x would be cool.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

He's a shooter!! way more unique than most any other mature bull on the hill. I'd pick him out of a herd of mature bulls.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Most likely yes, but I'd sure like to see something other than profile. Hard to see his front left side but the back ends look awesome.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

totally take it. I think a trophy needs to be unique...if i saw a bull 3 pointer and they were 10 feet long i'd take it on the spot just for uniqueness 
hehe im exagerating the size...I was talking to a friend of mine about this but it was in relation to deer. He had seen a huge 2 pointer...as though it wasnt able to form more than 2 points so it was just massive with 2 points...he said "if i were to take a 2 pointer i'd want that one"...uniqueness ...not every guy will have one that looks like that.

-Phorisc


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

No question I would shoot it! It does not matter what everyone else thinks if you like it then you shoot it. If it were me and I wanted something to hang on the wall that would be a perfect canidate for the spot i am saving for my big bull when I draw.


----------



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't think I could pass on that one.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Best part about it is that you could back your truck up right to him. Load him and be gone.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Right time, right place... I don't think I could pass it up.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Done deal, what a very unique bull. He would definitely be a shooter. It's not everyday you cross something like that. :mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the character value, but it would depend on what other bulls were around and what all of my choices were at the time.

I like symmetry for the most part but I also like trash and character...tough call.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bang!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Shooter in my book


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Shoot first ask questions later.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish I was spoiled enough to even question shooting that bull. I'd never take a second thought before letting an arrow fly at that bull, given the opportunity. 


What do you think it scores? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

For some reason I just can't get into the crazy bulls either. I would almost rather shoot a smaller bull that was a little more "typical". To each his own. This has nothing to do with score, just simple preference.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, since it has weak fronts, it won't gross more than 3500 MM, and with the deformed right antler, it will see a ton of deductions in the net. IF I took that bull, B&C would kick me out of their club and P&Y would not allow me to use their restroom because my penis wouldn't be big enough...

....so, taking that bull would only do me good in that Mossback would be thrilled with my decision and we all know how awesome they are!


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im not that spoiled either. I would not think twice about shooting this bull. Just curious to hear everyones opinion.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I guess I should have mentioned that they were not hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it would be hard to pass him up. But he would get the goldtip in the side.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I think he's awesome, I would shoot that second if I had the tag on open season.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh my! A shooter for sure. Nobody else in the whole wide world would have a bull like that one! BANG!!!!!


----------

